# cottonmouth



## FERAL ONE (May 5, 2008)

this is one i did not post from last year (least i don't think i did )  i wasn't overly happy with it.  we were running late so i had not time to "feralize" it   i thought about it when the tongue flick conversation started !!!   this was a goodun too and probably the most colorful cottonmouth i have seen. it was in drb's favorite bowfishing spot


----------



## Bruz (May 6, 2008)

Beautiful shot and that's the most defined pattern I've ever seen on a mature one.

Robert


----------



## leo (May 6, 2008)

*Really good shot*

specially of the way they swim on top of the water

Glad you deceided to post it


----------



## Beanie24 (May 6, 2008)

thanks for posting.Wish you could of ferarlized that one.


----------



## dawg2 (May 6, 2008)

That is a great pic.  Beautiful colors right there!


----------



## DRB1313 (May 6, 2008)

Please do NOT tell me which favorite place this was!!!
He seems to be well within shotgun range, but that's a great pic and
I'm glad you dug it up.


----------



## jason308 (May 6, 2008)

Nice shot F1!!!!  +1 on the colors!!!


----------



## Hoss (May 6, 2008)

I'm glad you dug that one up.  Good shot.  

Oh and you may want to check ol DRB out the next trip.  Sounds a lot like he's planning on having a shotgun and if a snake shows up he might get jumpy and put a hole in the bottom of your boat.

Hoss


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 6, 2008)

They can bite underwater too.


----------



## Doyle (May 6, 2008)

Wild Turkey said:


> They can bite underwater too.



Not if I shoot him first.


----------



## rip18 (May 6, 2008)

Great shot of a colorful cotton-mouth flicking his tounge!

Don't worry DRB1313, there is probably more than one in each of your favorite holes...


----------

